# HW Monitor zeigt erhöhte Temperaturwerte an



## Thorsten (23. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich hätte gerne mal gewußt warum bei HW Monitor, SpeedFan & CoreTemp erhöhte Temperaturwerte bei TMPIN0, TMPIN1, TMPIN2 angezeigt wird. Messfehler vom Sensor? Schon beim Kaltstart werden 71° Grad angezeigt. Besitze einen AMD Quad und die vier Kerne laufen stabil, wie man sieht.
Hat jemand 'ne Idee?

Danke!


----------



## sheel (23. Mai 2010)

Hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt;
die einzige sinnvolle Erklärung, die ich gefunden hab, ist, das tmpin2 gar keinen Sensor hat...

Dieses tmpin2 ist jedenfalls schon mehreren Leuten aufgefallen; Probleme hat es anscheinend bei keinem gegeben.

Wenn es schon beim Start 71 Grad hat, prüf doch mal mit der Hand, ob irgendein Bereich so heiß sein könnte; nur zur Vorsicht.


----------



## Thorsten (23. Mai 2010)

Hab' gerade das gelesen:

TMPIN0 = Motherboard
TMPIN1 = CPU
TMPIN2 = Northbridge

Auch das:  Northbridge ist ein separater Chip auf der Hauptplatine, der sich im Gegensatz zur Southbridge  dicht an der CPU befindet, um Daten schnell transferieren zu können. 

Und nun?


----------



## sheel (23. Mai 2010)

Ja, sowas in der Art hab ich auch gesehen.
Der Fragesteller hat allerdings auch mit der Hand nachgeprüft und merkte, dass die Northbridge viel zu kalt für den angegebenen Wert war.


----------



## Thorsten (23. Mai 2010)

Ich teste das morgen mittag und melde mich dann wieder...


----------

